# Dragon Slayers:A Space Marine Chapter UPDATED 23-6-14



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

Liberian Santon Reaves stood there, looking out on the vast blackness of space, he was on the bridge of the battle barge the Vindicator. The chapter master Ashor Talros came to join him on the front of the figurehead.
"I can feel the disruption in the warp", said Santon his force staff in one hand.
"Who"asked Ashor 
"The heretics"replied santion 


Hey guys, this is my plog for my first "complete" army a chapter using the salamander gene seed.

what's going to be in the army


```
+++  Dragon Slayers Second  Company (1496pts) +++
    * Chapter Tactics
        Salamanders


+ HQ +

    * Librarian Santon Reaves
        Auspex, Digital Weapons, Mastery Level 2, Melta Bombs
            Boltgun, Force Maul, The Shield Eternal


+ Elites +

    * Venerable  Dreadnought Sivan Decktus
        Extra Armour, Multi-Melta, 
        * Dreadnaught Power Fist
            Storm Bolter
        * Drop Pod
            Storm Bolter


    * Terminator Assault Squad Vandar
        2x Swap Lightning Claws for TH/SS, , 5x Terminators, Terminator Sergeant Uriel Vandar


+ Troops +

    * Tactical Squad Israr
        (And They Shall Know no Fear, Chapter Tactics, Combat Squads)
        Heavy Bolter,9x Space Marines
        * Veteran  Space Marine Sergeant Modun  Israr
Chainsword, Combi-flamer , 

* Rhino (The Package)
          Extra Armour	

    * Tactical Squad Argus
        Meltagun, Missile Launcher,  9x Space Marine
        * Veteran  Space Marine Sergeant lothian
            Chainsword, Combi-grav , 


    * Tactical Squad Galar
        Lascannon, 9x Space Marine
        * Veteran  Space Marine Sergeant Septemus  Galar
            Chainsword, Combi-weapon, 


+ Heavy Support +
    * Stormraven Gunship The Winged Falcon
        Extra Armour, Hurricane Bolters, Searchlight, Storm Strike Missile, Twin Linked Lascannons, Twin Linked Multi Meltas


    * Thunderfire Cannon Stomshell
```
finally a marine form squad israr 










i think this is one of the better maines i have done as the red has smooth and does not show brush strokes, i also think that eyes accurately. for the colour scheme i used mainly Mephiston Red,Ushabti Bone,Jokaero Orange

any C&C welcome


----------



## Loki1416 (Apr 20, 2010)

First thought was you painted Iron Man! lol. Like it though, good job!


----------



## ElTanko (Mar 4, 2010)

Pretty good, I like the red/bone colour scheme. Only crit is the orange, its too bright for the rest of the model which has a very dark tone.

ElTanko


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Off to a solid start! I'm not sold on the orange, either-- it sort of gets lost in the red and the bone, I think. I'm not sure what to suggest as an alternative-- traditionally, helmet lens that aren't red are green-- that might be a possibility to try.


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

Great start! I like the scheme and the little coversation at the start, realy got me intrested. I think the bone need another layer since it looks a bit uneaven. I also second was has been Said about the orange. 

Now that model needs some wash and highlightning. Keep it up!


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

Thanks for the replys guys, Im gonna find a spare space marine to test the green lens on. @Moriouce thanks for you comment.but what colours should i use for washing and highlighting?


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

revilo44 said:


> Thanks for the replys guys, Im gonna find a spare space marine to test the green lens on. @Moriouce thanks for you comment.but what colours should i use for washing and highlighting?



I think my red wash is Baal Red, highlight with 50/50 memphisto red and blood red, fine highlight with pure bloodred. Wash the bone with agarax earthshade before drybrushing back to the colour you used and highlight with bleached bone. Maybe a fine highlight o skull white.


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

sup guys, im here with small update as exams have stop my hoppying (if thats a word) 

so i painted the green for the lens and i think it looks much better 










i have also done a second marine for the first squad


















stay tuned as i will much more coming this way later in the month


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

i like the scheme and i actually quite liked the orange - however i think that colour (either orange or green) should be kept for the lenses, then use a metal on the helmet tubes & centre of the harness.

Always good to see more sallies, even if they aren't exactly sallies  DO you have a chapter badge in mind?

p.s - The blue purity seals are a nice touch :victory:


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

Varakir said:


> i like the scheme and i actually quite liked the orange - however i think that colour (either orange or green) should be kept for the lenses, then use a metal on the helmet tubes & centre of the harness.
> 
> Always good to see more sallies, even if they aren't exactly sallies  DO you have a chapter badge in mind?
> 
> p.s - The blue purity seals are a nice touch :victory:


Thanks varakir I wasn't really sure about doing the lens so did all green but I like your idea. I was thinking of just the salamanders logo but haven't really thought about. And I like the blue seals as well.


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

"A man was Keeled silently in the dilapidated ruin of building , two tall marines in black power armour stood on either side of him keeping him down, but there was something different about them. something chaotic! . The man had gain many names across his lifetime but this birth name Varro heslorm, one of the colonels of force posted here and one few survivors of the attack!... " 


sup guys,revilo44 here with another update, sorry if they not the best pictures, im using my phone 

i have finished my first marine? i'm quite happy with silver in the end. i wanted them too look dirty and have fought in battle. @Moriouce i used in the end for washes was Agrax Earthshade(sand) nuln oil (silver) and Carroburg Crimson (red). i also wanted a theme for each of three squads which will come later. 





































my second marine is shown above which is also finished, i try to get a good shot of his face but just came of burry. i really like the way i did the face and shoulder pad.




































the third marine i did a simple conversion on this with the boltgun and used blood for the blood god to try to make it as he was hit in the head and it running down his armor. 





























my last marine for this update.and just to note yes i do use a lot of sternguard for my marines as i was going have a unit in my army but they it ddint fit with what i wanted with my mairnes. 









Edit i have no idea why this is this big





























finally a group shot of the first members of squad israr 










thats it for this update, and as always C&C are welcome


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

You could improve by using base colours for your red and "bone": the black underneath is ruining your work, imo. You could try by applying another layer of red, otherwise.
then, maybe it's the blurry pics (shame on you  ) but i can't see any highlight. those, tust me, tranform a mdel from basic to high standard in a second.
Then, last but not least, i can see that here and there you should thin your paint more. Better to apply several layers of paint than just a single "blob" of paint.
I'm not a master painter, but that's the stuff i can suggest 
Keep that coming!


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

Nice progress! When using washes, let them do the work. On application and it will flow into recesses. It looks like you have tried to have them stay on smoother details which aint the case with washes.


----------

